# Games of the Week U15



## Soccer43 (Oct 7, 2017)

Points and standings included just for information - don't mean too much yet until teams have all played same number of games....

*Saturday, October 7 2017 *
So Cal Blues Soccer Club U-15           4 games/12 pts (3rd)
Eagles Soccer Club U-15                     5 games/0 pts (tied for 13th)
(Eagles seems to be having a tough time across the age groups)

Beach Futbol Club U-15            4 games/7 pts (tied for 7th)
LAFC Slammers U-15                 5 games/10 pts (tied for 4th)
(Beach and Slammers look to be a close match-up)

Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club U-15      6 games/6 pts (9th)
LA Galaxy San Diego U-15                           6 games/16 pts (tied for 1st)
(LA Galaxy Dan Diego turning out to be one of the stronger clubs across the age groups)

San Diego Surf U-15                   4 games/10 pts (tied for 4th)
West Coast Futbol Club U-15    6 games/7 pts (tied for 7th)
(probably a win for Surf)

*Sunday, October 8 2017 *
Legends FC U-15        6 games/16 pts (tied for 1st)
Albion SC U-15            5 games/5 pts (10th)
(Albion seems to be struggling across the age groups)

Real So Cal U-15           4 games/3 pts (tied for 11th)
Pateadores U-15           4 games/0 pts (tied for 13th)
(Pats also seems to be struggling across the age groups)


----------

